# Продукты компании AVG Technology: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Arbitr (21 Янв 2010)

Так получается если я в соглашении не нахожу стрчоек что данный продукт только для домашнего пользования то смело его ставлю??


----------



## sanek_freeman (21 Янв 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> Так получается если я в соглашении не нахожу стрчоек что данный продукт только для домашнего пользования то смело его ставлю??


Может быть. О каком продукте идет речь?


----------



## Arbitr (21 Янв 2010)

sanek_freeman написал(а):


> Может быть. О каком продукте идет речь?


я в общем...но если гворить о конкретном продукте то AVG? там таких строчек в соглашении не видел..хотя мог конечно и пропусттиь.....


----------



## sanek_freeman (22 Янв 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> но если гворить о конкретном продукте то AVG? там таких строчек в соглашении не видел..


Вот лицензионное соглашение об использовании AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 8.5. Там в самом начале написанно:


> ЛЮБОЕ КОММЕРЧЕСКОЕ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ ПРОГРАММНОГО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ, А ТАКЖЕ ЕГО ПЕРЕПРОДАЖА ИЛИ ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕЕ РАСПРОСТРАНЕНИЕ, НЕ РАЗРЕШЕННОЕ НАСТОЯЩИМ СОГЛАШЕНИЕМ, ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НАРУШЕНИЕМ НАСТОЯЩЕГО СОГЛАШЕНИЯ И ПРИМЕНЯЕМЫХ ЗАКОНОВ ОБ АВТОРСКОМ ПРАВЕ.


Далее:


> только для личного пользования, продажа или предоставление любого продукта или услуги третьим лицам, а также иные действия в коммерческих или бизнес-целях исключаются, если иное явно не указано в условиях использования программного обеспечения.


Я не юрист, но понял это так: использовать можно только дома, а не на работе. Пусть меня поправят если я ошибаюсь.


----------



## Arbitr (22 Янв 2010)

sanek_freeman написал(а):


> Я не юрист, но понял это так: использовать можно только дома, а не на работе. Пусть меня поправят если я ошибаюсь.


угум..спасибо..


----------



## Mila (3 Дек 2010)

Пользователи бесплатной версии антивируса AVG 2011 Free Edition оказались накануне крайне неприятно удивлены: после обновления антивирусных баз до последних версий их компьютеры перестали загружаться. Речь идет о машинах, где была установлена 64-битная версия Windows 7. Обновление антивирусных баз было выпущено накануне вечером, а спустя примерно час форум AVG начал наполняться вопросами от недоумевающих и разгневанных пользователей.

Большинство пользователей отмечали, что после установки новых баз и перезагрузки компьютера их системы начинали сбоить на этапе загрузки. После того, как на этапе загрузки система выдавала сообщение: STOP: c0000135 The program can't start because %hs is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem, компьютер уходил в бесконечный цикл перезагрузок.

В компании довольно быстро отреагировали на сообщения, признав, что проблема заключается в вирусных базах 271.1.1/3292 (432/3292), причем AVG уже обновила их, и в новой версии баз ошибка исправлена, поэтому как Windows 7, так и антивирусный софт без проблем стартуют.

Тем же, кто скачал первую версию баз и теперь остался с неработающим компьютером, компания советует два варианта действий: либо загрузить систему в Safe Mode и удалить антивирус, а заодно и базы, после чего скачать и поставить исправленную версию, либо же "поднять" компьютер при помощи утилиты AVG Recue CD (доступна на сайте компании) и через Midnight Commander зайти по адресу /mnt/sda1/program files/ (либо program files (x86) ) вручную удалить базы и переименовать папку AVG в AVG_Old, после чего запустить систему и переинсталлировать антивирус.

Подробно проблемы с антивирусом обсуждаются на форуме AVG по адресу http://forums.avg.com/ww-en/avg-free-forum



источник


----------



## Severnyj (3 Дек 2010)

Кстати не первая проблема, у меня знакомый обновился с AVG 9.0 до AVG 2011 и антивирус просто перестал работать, точнее запускается только GUI а мониторы защиты реального времени не работают, удалить тоже себя антивирус не давал - знакомый откатывался на предыдущую точку восстановления. (хотя наверно можно было и воспользоваться утилитами удаления).


----------



## GvU (14 Июн 2013)

Установил AVG Internet Security 2013 , но толбар установился только Internet Explorer, в Мазиле и Хроме пусто, может кто нибудь подскажет ???


----------



## GvU (15 Июн 2013)

Оказывается что при установки AVG тулбар устанавливается только в браузер по умолчанию .


----------

